

It's Official: Ubuntu Will Embrace the Cloud--Flexibly - Garbage
http://ostatic.com/blog/its-official-ubuntu-will-embrace-the-cloud-flexibly

======
swiecki
This is awesome.

~~~
regularfry
But what does it mean?

